# Breeding double tails together



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if I should breed my new double tail together. 

I heard that breeding doubletails together is bad. What do you guys think?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've never heard that breeding dt's was bad. Does Faith say anything about it?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

She said after the first generation I'll have to cross back to single tails. All I have are these two double tails...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can do that.So, you breed the doulletails, then the next generation, you breed back to singletail?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Pretty much but I don't have a single tail that's compatible with them. I could use one of my red cambodian crowntails...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you buy a female thats compatible?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'll try.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Alright so Im still trying to understandthis whole genetic but are you saying right now you breed the two doubletails that the fry will be double tails, but the the F2 generation you have to breed one doubletail with a singletail that carrys the DT gene if you want more DTs?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> Alright so Im still trying to understandthis whole genetic but are you saying right now you breed the two doubletails that the fry will be double tails, but the the F2 generation you have to breed one doubletail with a singletail that carrys the DT gene if you want more DTs?


 
It's not to get more DTs (well we want more DTs) but it's to fix the genetic problems DTs have such as bent spines, stubby bodies, and the extra swim bladder problems.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ohh I see, so if you just keep breeding DTs together they get messed up so every other generation you basically have to start fresh by breeding to a ST.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yop pretty much


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

hmmmm interesting, ive been looking for a dt but cant find them in any of the pets stores where i live


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw one at a petstore a couple years ago, a prety red one. I should have bought him.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I saw one at a petstore a couple years ago, a prety red one. I should have bought him.


Ya you should've.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, well, maybe I'll get a chance to get one some other time.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I keep finding double tails at PetCo but they had bad lobes and what not, I decided to get better quality ones. 

Oh and I'm goin to Walmart today, I'm gonna come home with somethin.
My Walmart has healthy bettas but bacterial infections in other tanks, you should've seen the minnows.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol I bet you WILL come home with something. Probably another betta or two.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yop, my Walmart has GREAT looking bettas. Most of them are veil tails but I've seen a halfmoon there and I bought a mustard gas there (he loves the little jar I gave him  ).

I'm also gonna buy two tanks for the double tails and a few more jars. 

The female that got dropsy was from walmart too but I think she was just prone to bacterial infection, :/


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

my wal mart just got rid of all the fish.. sad. i like to buy my fish in bad condition to try and help them.... but they all were pretty much dead...all of the time. people would open up the tanks and pour hairspray and stuff in with them..never saw anything but vt's though


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I returned with a mustard gas female. I knew this would happen .

Any name suggestions?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I knew you'd come home with anothet one!! lol How about the name of anothet brand of mustard? lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

lol. Idk I'm thinking she's ready to breed so I'm gonna condition them and remove my current pair and place these guys in there.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds good! Maybe you'll have fry by the time I get home from vacation.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Sounds good! Maybe you'll have fry by the time I get home from vacation.


My current spawn is gettin beat up really bad so I had to remove them :/


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

name suggestion: how about sunflower?...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya that one is good


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Sunflower sounds like a good name to me.


----------



## BearFish96 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sunflower all around!

I thought breeding double tails twice was bad because you would get quadruple tails or something lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BearFish96 said:


> Sunflower all around!
> 
> I thought breeding double tails twice was bad because you would get quadruple tails or something lol


Sunflower has turned from my most unhealthy fish to a beautiful healthy alpha (taken her place and had her size to prove it to everyone else in that tank) female. Her color is bright blue with bright yellow fins.

The double tail male is a great spawner (I took out the halfmoon and put him in there) and has a HUGE bubblenest. Sorry for switching my pairs and stuff. I guess you'll have to wait and see what I get


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your fish are going to get confused with you switching everyone around so much! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Your fish are going to get confused with you switching everyone around so much! lol


The boys don't mind LOL


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

So, just curious. When you talk about breeding the second generation DTs with a ST, would you then get a DT in the third, but just healthier? And does that mean that DT is a dominent trait? Or am I wrong, and its a recessive? Will any ST work, or does it have to be a certain finnage? Just curious lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All this stuff about genes has me confused. I guess I should have paid better attention in science classes. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

rb500 said:


> So, just curious. When you talk about breeding the second generation DTs with a ST, would you then get a DT in the third, but just healthier? And does that mean that DT is a dominent trait? Or am I wrong, and its a recessive? Will any ST work, or does it have to be a certain finnage? Just curious lol


I think you guys think you breed DT to DT then one of the DT fry to an ST and so on. Well you breed DT to ST in all cases so you don't get increased swim bladder. The first generation won't get affected much but the future ones will get affected. So it's like this:

1st spawn: DT to ST, 25% DT 75% ST carrying DT gene.

2nd spawn: ST carrying DT to DT. 25%-50% DT

and so on.

DT is a recessive gene. Meaning you can breed DTs together to get 100% DT fry but they have increased problems. So you breed to an ST. The advantage to this is better finnage (mainly in the dorsal)  It's best you breed to a halfmoon ST for better finnage 

YES it's confusing. If only I could pay this much attention in school LOL.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

sooo confusing! Lol


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks, I love genes and figuring out how they work


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I never did like science. I guess I just never had the smarts for learning that kind of stuff. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> i never did like science. I guess i just never had the smarts for learning that kind of stuff. Lol


lol


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I never did like science. I guess I just never had the smarts for learning that kind of stuff. lol


me am too dum fer jean stuffs two.


I could never quite wrap my brain around genealogy. My wife is good at science and said if I should start breeding, she will figure out the science if I do all the grunt work


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

neenjar said:


> me am too dum fer jean stuffs two.
> 
> 
> I could never quite wrap my brain around genealogy. My wife is good at science and said if I should start breeding, she will figure out the science if I do all the grunt work


lol! halarious. Yea, science is my favorite subject.


----------

